# RFC



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi just wondering is anyone under the care of Professer Mclure at the RFC?


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes I was, had him for inital app, review but not during treatment and final review.  Any specific questions need answering?  I found him to be matter of fact, he did allow me time to ask a lot of questions at the final review.  He appeared to be up front with his opinion of treatment.

BRON


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Bron, thanks for getting back to me,    Ive only just found this site earlier, not really sure what im doing!!! I have put a post on earlier giving a brief lowdown on my situation. Your right about Mclure, hes very matter of fact, he was the one who performed my sugery for my tube removal and wasnt too sympathetic after it!! He told me when I signed my forms for IVF id be waiting around a yr, I phoned a couple of wks ago and they said it would be another 6-9mnths, have you had your treatment? Was just wondering will it be him that is with me the rest of the journey when my times comes?


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes it will. If you have private tx with him he likes to do his own ec and et. If it's nhs you may have a different consultant for those procedures but you will still be his patient.
He has been our consultant all along and I can't praise him highly enough. He will always be honest with you and he really does care. We are thinking of tx abroad and the idea of not having Prof McC for future tx is upsetting me no end.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi jofi, thanx for letting me know about the prof! , I would love for him to be with me from start to finish, he is matter of fact but your right he does care-just losing my tubes   that time he didnt really have many words of comfort other than I'll see you as an outpaitent!!! So suppose i'm hard on him, but I am sooooooo greatful that its him, he really knows his stuff-I know they all do but I feel you can have faith in him, I know he will take good care of me and although im going NHS im glad you said i'll still be with him. 

take care BP.x


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

I was with the prof to be honest i found him scattered brained when i signed my forms on Feb by december they still hadnt heard of me at the clinic the only time i seen him was when i was paying him.  He is very to the point doesnt really have a good bedside manner its all black and white to him.


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Babypowder 
Sorry for delay in reply - yes we had our treatment in May but it did not work.  Got preg naturally two months after, due in May next year.  No we did not have him for our treatment, seen him but he said he had other committments.  Seen him for review, and he ssaid give it one more go and if it did not work, giving my age and high FSH give up and get on with life.  Brillant bed side manner!

How have you got on?


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Bron, firstly    on your ickle bump! It seems theres mixed reviews about the Prof, i'm trying to stay positive and am glad im getting an idea of what to look out for with him-as you and I said bedside manner=0. Knowlegde=10+. When I went for my review and to sign the ivf papers-he said to me now remind me where we are with you? what about your tubes? I was like helloooooo you took them out!!! But like I said I can't fault his wealth of knowledge and at the end of it I  , he is the one to help give me a child next year.

Take care. BP. XXXX


----------



## bundleofjoy (Nov 11, 2008)

I`m under Dr McClure , he always seems in hurry   waited that long for letter was giving up..we where discharged at one stage for missing an appointment that didn`t exsist  they realised  3 months  later when i rung

most times i got of phone i was near in tears..


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

BOJ and welcome . That was terrible that you where discharged , thats something I worry about-i phone now every 3mnths to make sure they still have me on the list, last time I was there he had broken his wrist in a skiing accident-he had me putting the labels and helping me organise MY paperwork as he only had one hand!

Somedays Im abouy ready to give up waiting on this Big Brown Envelope .

Take care, see you on the NI girls thread. BP. XXX


----------



## bundleofjoy (Nov 11, 2008)

big white envelope   arrived on saturday   fingers crossed for next month


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi boj,
Ahh its white , thats great news for you, what board are you? Iwill be following your progress nxt month!  .BP


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

BoJ: My letter of offer was in white envelope.


----------



## bundleofjoy (Nov 11, 2008)

i`m in Belfast not sure what board you`s have all so much knowledge about everything   i just bout know how to get to the hospital     i rung hospital every couple months for update but i never got told where i was on list i always thought did they treat private better cause they made me feel  they where doing me a favour being on NHS list which we where on  nearly 2yrs waited yr for 1st appointment so could say 3yrs in all just get til this stage


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

BOJ, I am exactly the same, I waited a year to be seen at first, was in about 10mins to be told what I already knew.........I need IVF!
I thought a year for that , I waited again for a review, then for my operation, then another review, now waiting on treatment-my 1st appointment letter which I kept was 2005, so 3yrs so far-but sure it'll all be worth it in the end    .

BP


----------



## bundleofjoy (Nov 11, 2008)

hopefully it will be worth iti`m too scared to start planning things cause don`t want be let down..

5 yrs all in now..hubby referral get vescetomy reversed over  1yr wait for appointment
another yr to get op..he was on op table & dr had quick feel   decided there then na not gonna bother don`t like feel his bits & he was sent home ..referal made yr wait for 10min appointment then now near 2 for treatment

I think its terrible ...i`m not getting any younger


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

BoJ: The waiting is torture. IF got sensitive again back in September and I ended up in  to my really good friend. I've posted the list of which council areas are in each board in waiting list thread. If I remember right, Belfast is Eastern.

Timescale from referal to tx, hopefully it'll give you an idea.

Gp referred us to Altnagelvin in October 05.
First appointment with consultant from Altnagelvin in Strabane March 06. I had to get day 3 test done on nect AF and was referred for HSG which was in May 2006 and dye went where it's supposed to but was told I have tilted womb. DH was referred for SA which was done in September 06.
End November 06, appointment with consultant from Altnagelvin in Strabane, DH's count not good, Altnagelvin had 4-5 mnth wait for it to be repeated, consultant said that was too long so referred us to RFC as urgent case.
End January 07, get letter to say RFC have received referral and we'll be contacted with an appointment about 6 weeks before hand.
Beginning May 07 receive letter asking us to contact RFC to arrange appointment, phoned and arranged appointment for 30th May with Dr Traub.
30th May, went through history. I was referred for I think it was day 21 (tests for FSH and a couple other things). Dh referred for SA.
End August 07, DH has SA, gets letter following week to say that although his count is reduced, there's enough sperm that if tx being considered IVF would be appropriate.
DH also referred for help with erectile dysfunction. That appointment was in December with a review in February.
October 07 IF hits me 4 days before Nieces first birthday, rang RFC 2 days later to be told that our review was likely to be end Jan/beg Feb and NHS wait for IVF 12-18 mnths. Ended up pouring heart out to my amazing friend who was brill as usual.
Early January 08, receive letter for appointment on 20th February with Dr Williamson.
20th February 08, review appointment and placed on NHS list for IVF, so relived when we found out that Western Board has shorter wait than other areas.
3rd October 08 Received letter of offer.
9th November Started D/R. EC scheduled for 8th December.

Hope this helps. From gp referral to Review appointment 1 yr 4 mnths. DH and I have been very fortunate.


----------

